# Repbot



## Zaid (4. Mai 2009)

Ehm sry falls das ne richtig dumme Frage ist aber....
Woher bekomm ich den neuen Repbot in Wotlk ? 
Hab nix in der Datenbank dazu gefunden

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40769


----------

